# Hunter ethics and venison donations



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I am struggling with whether or not venison donations are consistent with concepts of hunter ethics. Hopefully somebody can convince me one way or the other without this thread turning into a flaming match.

On one hand, venison donations to food pantries are a good thing. They provide hungry people with food that they would not have had otherwise. I get that.

On the other hand, I think that venison donations provide excuses for some people to simply shoot deer with no intention of using them for food. I think that we all know people who like shooting things well enough, but they cringe at the end of the day with bringing home harvested game because they do not like to clean dead animals or they do not like to eat them. I would guess that there are folks that go into the season with an intention of shooting a deer, maybe get a picture, but then wipe their hands of the rest by simply donating it. It would seem to me that this fits right into the hands of PETA types who portray hunters as killers and not sportsmen. After all, one of the most compelling arguments for the continuation of hunting is that hunters eat harvested game.

Does anybody else see a potential ethical conflict with venison donations besides me? Thoughts?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't have a problem with someone shooting an extra deer or even 10, as long as their intentions are to use the meat themselves or donate it. If its being donated, it is going to a good cause. If they were going to let it go to waste I would have a problem with that.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I see no problem with the donation of deer meat to people who will use it. Far better than letting it freezer burn and discarding a year later. JMO.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

North Dakota, like South Carolina has a LOT of deer. I am all for shooting some does and providing a great source of fresh meat to many and at the same time, balancing the herd.


----------



## Lizard (Sep 10, 2003)

I agree with Bigdaddy that there are people that just like to kill the animal so they can take the pic etc. I just can't relate to someone like this. I think the venison donation is fine to a point but like you say it is just an excuse for some to kill deer, which really misses the point of what hunting is all about.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

the way i see it who cares what the hunters in it for weather it be for pictures, meat or to make them feel like a bigger person. i am sure the less fortunate people recieving the meat could care less as well.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Another cry baby just trying to start a argument about hunter ethics! Apparently he doesn't realize that hunter ethics are your own personal beliefs.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

That didn't take long for a personal attack.

My personal belief is that as long as the animal being hunted is taken legally, and the meat is being eatten by someone, I have no problem with it what so ever.

Like many on here I hunt many different seasons (ducks, pheasants, deer, geese, grouse and turkeys). I rarely eat what I have taken. However, I give away my bounty to many different people throughout the year. I know for certain these people are eatting the meat.

As far as people just hunting to shoot and therefore miss the real purpose of hunting. That may happen but in my own experience I still view myself as an ethical hunter that does understand the true meaning of hunting, even though I give away all my meat. Case in point, I hunt deer every year and each year have an opportunity to take a deer......I shot my first deer last Sunday since 2005. Meaning even though I see deer, and give away my deer, I do not see the need / desire to shoot everything I see. If I was part of the shoot everything crowd and give away the meat, in recent years, I would have shot 5 deer per year as my zone is in an intensive harvest zone.

Like many issues with hunting/fishing, it boils down to a personal choice on what you think is ethical. To each their own!


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

My wife and I have four tags a piece. A bow, a buck and two antlerless. We'll fill our freezers as best we can. If we manage to get more deer than our freezers can handle, our daughter and son inlaw will get some and the food pantries will get some. In todays economy, I have no problem sharing the bounty of our labors.

The lead scare is over and the pantries will now take gun shot deer so if the season remains as successful as it has been, some people in need of food will be dining on our venison this year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

A couple of outdoor tv shows localy showed goose hunts they had went on just months before the Vote to allow dove hunting in Michigan. the hunters shot the geese ripped the brest out and trash caned the rest. the antis took those pictures of the trash canned meat of the legs thighs and wings for an anti dove hunting ad. 
Still no dove hunting season in Michigan. Even gun toting sportpersons at the sportsman club didn't like the waste and many stated the breast of a dove couldn't be any bigger than a goose thigh. They voted NO too.
To give credit to the hunters they probably did eat the breast meat them selves.
Donate what you do not want your self and shoot what you will as long as doing it leagel.

 Al


----------

